# Teen with horrible mystery illness- thyroid problem?



## bm303 (Jun 5, 2010)

I am 17 and haven't been right in two years. Memory, vision, fatigue, low libido, and an extreme case of brain fog. Also a severe decline of mental function and clarity. Mercury poisoning is HIGHLY suspected in my case but I think I may have a thyroid problem also. I have a thermometer which is a crappy ear one, but my temperature does seem to be in the 97's most of the time. I have not a 100% definitive mercury poisoning diagnosis yet, but I believe it is the stem of my problems. This was from dental amalgam fillings. I have a bunch of blood work including a lot of thyroid tests and all of them were normal. When I get a copy on monday I will post the results, but there was nothing alarming. My father has hypothyroidism and is on synthroid for it. What do you all think about my situation and the possible relation to a thyroid problem? Assuming it isn't mercury poisoning at all(I can almost guarantee it is some if not all of the problem) my parents may take me to the Mayo Clinic because I can't function in this state anymore. I missed 2 months of school and am in such a severely impaired mental state all the time that it's becoming unbearable. Some input would be really appreciated and if it could be somewhat thyroid related and where I should go from here. Thank you all so much.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there!! I'm so sorry you are having all these problems!! I do know that mercury can mess with your thyroid. However, I don't know what happens once the mercury issue is resolved. I'll do some research and see what I can come up with!


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Bm303,

I am so sorry to hear you are having so many problems at your age. I had some symptoms of hypothyroidism when I was in high school, but not to the extent that you do. I do however know how you feel. :hugs:

Do you know which thyroid tests they did? Most of the time, only a few test are run, and they are not always the ones you need. Below is a list of the test that they should have run... including antibodies:

free T3
free T4
TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone)
TPO antibodies (thyroid peroxidase)
anti-TgAb antibodies (anti-thyroglobulin)
TSI antibodies (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)

I am looking forward to seeing your lab results, and please remember to post the ranges with them.

I hope you find some answers soon, and welcome to the forum.

hugs2

Phoenix


----------



## bm303 (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's my thyroid blood work. My body temperature is also very low, specifically in the morning. Sometimes it's as low as 96.5* and other times it's usually in the 97* range. The ranges are listed after the -----. For whatever reason they didn't order my Free T3 so I need to get that tested. Do you think I should have them all tested again or just the Free T3? Also what is the significance of the low temperature? Possibly wilsons syndrome?

TSH 3rd Generation: 1.48 ------ 0.50-4.30 mIU/L
T4, FREE: 1.1 ------ 0.9-1.4 ng/dL
T3, TOTAL: 107 ------ 84-179 ng/dL
THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES: <20 ------ <20 IU/mL
THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES: 13 ------ <35 IU/mL
PTH INTACT: 9 ------ 9-69 pg/mL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bm303 said:


> Here's my thyroid blood work. My body temperature is also very low, specifically in the morning. Sometimes it's as low as 96.5* and other times it's usually in the 97* range. The ranges are listed after the -----. For whatever reason they didn't order my Free T3 so I need to get that tested. Do you think I should have them all tested again or just the Free T3? Also what is the significance of the low temperature? Possibly wilsons syndrome?
> 
> TSH 3rd Generation: 1.48 ------ 0.50-4.30 mIU/L
> T4, FREE: 1.1 ------ 0.9-1.4 ng/dL
> ...


I find it interesting that your doc did run the PTH but not Calcium. You may wish to inquire about this as your PTH is low.

Here is info.

Your doctor will determine whether calcium and PTH concentrations are in balance as they should be. If both PTH and calcium levels are normal, then it is likely that the body's calcium regulation system is functioning properly.

You may wish to read the entire page......... http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/pth/test.html

And you do have evidence of autoimmune antibodies;therefore, something is afoot.

In the link above, you can look up all your labs if you like.

Your FT4 is smack dab in the middle of the range so yes; Free T3 would have been exceedingly helpful.


----------



## bm303 (Jun 5, 2010)

Calcium levels in my blood were: 
10.1 range: 8.9-10.4 ng/dL

Not sure if you were asking for that but maybe it will help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bm303 said:


> Calcium levels in my blood were:
> 10.1 range: 8.9-10.4 ng/dL
> 
> Not sure if you were asking for that but maybe it will help.


Hi, I hope you will take the time to read the link I provided. Your calcium is in normal range but your PTH is questionably low at the bottom of the range.

I recommend you ask your doctor why. And if he/she is going to do further testing.


----------



## bm303 (Jun 5, 2010)

Andros said:


> Hi, I hope you will take the time to read the link I provided. Your calcium is in normal range but your PTH is questionably low at the bottom of the range.
> 
> I recommend you ask your doctor why. And if he/she is going to do further testing.


What sorts of further testing would be appropriate? I don't like my endo at all and would prefer to just order tests myself through my GP


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bm303 said:


> What sorts of further testing would be appropriate? I don't like my endo at all and would prefer to just order tests myself through my GP


Hi! There are quite a few suggestions (possible scenarios) in this link.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/pth/test.html


----------

